
Chinese aluminum company drops bid for U.S. firm after US gov't opposition - cepth
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-aluminum-company-zhongwang-drops-bid-for-u-s-firm-1510596273
======
mankash666
I'm usually opposed to government interference in the free market. However,
with China, I believe a protectionist attitude is mandatory - just because the
Chinese government makes it impossible for a foreign company to operate and
compete within China

